# Fly direct to NYC from Liverpool!



## Fly (Jul 4, 2006)

FlyGlobespan have today announced a new direct service from Liverpool airport to New York Newark airport. Flights start in May 2007.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 4, 2006)

Bloody hell ! Are you urban75's new resident travel agent ?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 9, 2006)

flyglobespan home page said:
			
		

> Airline of the Year



LR's first reaction: 
*that shite website has to be a pisstake...   WTF*



			
				hidden further within flyglobescan' website said:
			
		

> SCOTLAND'S rapidly expanding low fares airline flyglobespan has been named Airline of the Year 2005 by airport operator BAA Scotland.
> 
> The airline was presented with the award at a ceremony organised by the Scottish Passenger Agents Association



LR's hastily rethought second reaction - 

*Obviously we all need to back this great Scottish success story.*
Goes off humming "I wish they all could be Caledonian..."


----------



## Fly (Jul 9, 2006)

How is the website a piss take? The airline is one of the fastest growing airlines in the world and they are making huge profits.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2006)

and getting a bit of free advertising along the way


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 9, 2006)

Fly said:
			
		

> How is the website a piss take? The airline is one of the fastest growing airlines in the world and they are making huge profits.



Because it is a phenomenally crap piece of glaringly bright, over-busy web design.  My eyes hurt after just thirty seconds of looking at it on my lap top.   

Hence my first assumption  that it had to be satire in the tradition of Air Scotia - and/or a show hoping to pick up on the audience that Pam Ann normally gets for her late show on the Edinburgh Fringe.

As for that award...  


 I suspect Steve and Sebastian would have had something to say about uses it could be put to ...


----------



## Fly (Jul 10, 2006)

lol well if the airline was that bad the United States leading airline, Continental Airlines would not be entering a partnership with them....


----------

